
Is It Time to Break Up Google? - miraj
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/22/opinion/sunday/is-it-time-to-break-up-google.html
======
dbg31415
Posted a few times

* [https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Is%20It%20Time%20to%20Break%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Is%20It%20Time%20to%20Break%20Up%20Google%3F&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Most popular:

* Is it time to break up Google? | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14174460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14174460)

